# Search



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2011)

If you can get the search working again, I will forgive all of your sins.

The search cuts off results from sometime last year, I think. Members search is completely broken.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2011)

When you go to the Members List page and use the Members Search dropdown, then search a name, it doesn't immediately return the results.

For example, if I search "Gooba" the page reloads but then doesn't return the results. If I then hit the "G" hypperling, I get a page with the results of my "Gooba" search. However, this workaround only works once. If I then try to search for Geg and then hit the "G" I only get the "Gooba" results.

Try it on a dupe account.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2011)

I just searched for a few people and it worked fine.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2011)

You can now search members but clicking on the letter hyperlinks is still broken.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2011)

The letter hyperlinks seem to be working now.

Excellent.

Why do we have to wait so long between search updates?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Why do we have to wait so long between search updates?



I reckon building a search index is quite the strain on the forum


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not asking you, Goebbels.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you want the TOTAL search function?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

oh hey guys. whats going on?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 19, 2011)

What I _want_ is a search function that can get me results from five minutes, five days and five years ago. You know, a normal one.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 19, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> What I _want_ is a search function that can get me results from five minutes, five days and five years ago. You know, a normal one.


it's not about what you want!  it's about what WE want
and we want the same thing you want

so we good, we good


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

Listen to the people Spy. They will guide you.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 19, 2011)

how about frequenting the smiley thread more often. great smileys there but no mods to look at them. 

what a shame.


----------

